# Clicking noise near flywheel?



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Just noticed this yesterday, but it has seemed to get louder today. While driving I can hear a clicking noise underneath. It does it above 2k rims either while driving or if at a stop and Rev the engine. I got under the car today and heard it near the flywheel. It clicks faster the higher the rpms are. 

I don't have smoke and my oil and oil pressure is good. I do not have the flywheel cover on atm, forgot to reinstall when engine went back in. Anyone have an idea what it could be? Anything I should be concerned about? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Could be loose bolts on the converter. I would definitely check them *all*. I've seen them come loose on multiple cars.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Engine was rebuilt and torqued to spec back in July. Excuse my ignorance but where is the converter? Lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

it's the round drum bolted to the flexplate.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

so this s what I am hearing, don't mind the video I just stuck my phone under the car.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you have no flywheel cover the flywheel and torque converter will be easy to see with the car up on a lift or jackstands. There are I think 4 bolts that hold the converter to the flywheel. You will have to turn the engine over to access all 4. That is the first thing I would check. They could be hitting the trans case/bellhousing.

Your video was painful to watch btw............:leaving:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

is it a manual trans?


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

yes manual trans


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

xconcepts said:


> I do not have the flywheel cover on atm, forgot to reinstall when engine went back in.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sorry, I though you meant an automatic when you wrote atm.....I would put it on jackstands and have someone either turn the motor over by hand or crank it over a little at a time while you listen and look for the cause.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Just weird that it only does it after I'm over 1800rpms and just started to get louder 8 months after rebuild. I've probably put 500miles on since rebuild.

I won't be able to look again until Friday and need to drive her for the next 2 days.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So drove her this morning, same noise. I popped the hood after I got to work with her running and you could definitely hear it from the driver side valve cover..... Damn it I hope it's not a rod moving... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Get an auto stethoscope or a long screwdriver and get under the car when it's running. Check out the oil pan area and verify that it isn't a con rod. I've heard rod knocks that have sounded similar. I sure hope not in your case. Check your heat riser valve and your clutch push rod return spring and push rod. Sometimes runout on a flywheel will cause issues and the fork will oscillate back and forth, causing a rattle.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you hold your foot on the clutch pedal and take up the free play, can you feel it in the pedal? If you can, it's a good indicator that it's in the clutch/pressure plate/flywheel assembly.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

chuckha62 said:


> If you hold your foot on the clutch pedal and take up the free play, can you feel it in the pedal? If you can, it's a good indicator that it's in the clutch/pressure plate/flywheel assembly.


No vibration in clutch, it's all noise. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So took it to the shop that rebuilt it and they heard knocking between 5 and 6 but couldn't determine the cause. So the motor is getting pulled again and being taken back to the shop. They believe its a rod knocking which would suck badly. 

I'm trying to look at this in a positive if the motor is gone as I'll build a beast, but this would kill the value in the long run.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X, if it is a rod bearing, a simple crank grind and polish, new rod(s), and new bearings and your block will be fine. You did the smart thing: you didn't keep driving it until it blew up. It'll be ok. Just time and money, which is what the car disease needs to grow and prosper!


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

That sounded like a rod to me. Although the quality of the video was not the best, you could pretty much rule out a valve by putting your hand on the valve cover with it running and feel for a tapping over the springs, as with the noise it is making, you should feel that. But it sounds to me like a rod.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So the cam needs turned already. Apparently at 5 dug into it. The engine shop believes it's due to timing, buddy that helped install it believes it's the oil not having zinc in it. I swear we used a zinc additive though.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

You may have used Zinc and the cam still failed. Proper cam break in is critical moreso now than ever before. Between the lack of zinc in oil and the seemingly softer lobe surface hardness, I hear of more cam failures than EVER in the past.


----------

